# Fragging anemones?



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, i have seen some videos on youtube on how to frag anemones? Is this actually true? Shows how to cut them in half and some in 4 but how true is this? Any body here done it at all?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I did cut a GBTA in a half and both part made it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a friend who did that but I've never tried. I usually try doing a massive water change or something to "stress" them out and have them split "naturally" rather than take a blade to an anemone. However, when my green bta or rbta gets to OVER dinner plate size (no exaggeration), I am tempted to pull out the exacto knife.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Anthony, thats why i start it to think about it cause i have a Sebae Anemone with purple tips and is big almost dinner plate size and thats when i saw couple of videos on youtube. How they cut them, has to hurt them some how i think but at the same time is interesting


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Possible but risky, I had a 75% survival rate


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

meanie......


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yes kind of sad 
go anthony !!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have five huge long tip anemones trying to figure out how to take couple of them out


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

big_bubba_B said:


> i have five huge long tip anemones trying to figure out how to take couple of them out


You should sell one to me so I can keep my wife happy


----------

